# Note-taking application for CLI?



## AbuDun (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello people,

One thing I am missing is a note-taking application on the command line. Something like a slim CLI version of "keep note", minus the formatting stuff. It doesn't have to be a poor man's MS OneNote. In my dreams it looks a bit like mutt with the sidebar patch. Does someone know a CLI program that makes life a bit more comfortable than simply vi with a folder structure?

Thanks,
Sascha


----------



## zspider (Sep 25, 2013)

I like to use `ee` or editors/nano for those things, though there might be something better out there that I haven't seen yet. I would be interested in your findings.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 25, 2013)

Unfortunately there isn't much available. Quite some time ago I used to keep a note application around on Linux which could also utilize a MySQL backend database, but unfortunately I forgot its name.

Also because at some point it started to get issues with more modern MySQL versions, eventually leaving me with a database and no application to easily access it. Quite an annoyance.

There is deskutils/tnote which might do the trick for you.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 25, 2013)

There's org-mode for editors/emacs-nox11.  It's a "scientist's take on planning, note-taking, documentation, and publishing using plain text files".  The author, Carsten Dominik, gave a talk at the Max Planck Institute in 2010 that gives an overview of how it works.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2013)

Just create a .txt with your favorite editor.  Be sure the name or contents have unique keywords that can be found with grep(1).


----------



## AbuDun (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks so far people! Sadly that's not much of a help - but how could it be if there isn't something. 
deskutils/tnote looks nice, not quite what I was hoping for, but I give it a try.


----------



## h3z (Sep 28, 2013)

You could also install misc/mc. Then just use `mcedit`.


----------



## Morte (Sep 28, 2013)

The folding feature in Vim might be worth looking into.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 28, 2013)

Just use (easy editor) ee  Systems default and really good!


----------



## AbuDun (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the idea with misc/mc! 
A very pragmatical abuse :beergrin


----------

